# Dansguardian / Squid Website won't load



## qwaven (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been running dansguardian for a little while now and I've noticed an issue where some sites will not load "session" informaiton properly and will always say I am logged out. Or in some e-mails where image download is required the images simply won't download, I presume for the same issue.

I've tried adding one of the sites in question to the exceptions list but that does not seem to help. I believe the issue may be with Squid more than Dans. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 14, 2010)

If you set your browser to use port 3128 (squid) instead of 8080 (dansguardian) what happens?


----------



## qwaven (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi phoenix,

Thanks for replying. I just tested and I have the same results. I believe this would indicate Squid is the issue.

Any thoughts on what could be wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 14, 2010)

Not really.  Just wanted to narrow it down.

You'll need to play around with Squid ACLs to configure how the caching (if any) is done for those domains.


----------



## qwaven (Jun 14, 2010)

Would you be able to provide assistance/example in doing so? My knowledge is minimal with Squid.


----------



## hydra (Jun 14, 2010)

Which version of Squid do you have ? What modifications have you done on the default configuration ?


----------



## qwaven (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi hydra,

I am running Squid 3.0 Stable 19 and I do not believe I have modified the configuration. If it is modified it would only be minimal settings. I would be willing to use the default configuration if its available, or should I just install Squid again? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hydra (Jun 15, 2010)

So you have problems with the basic configuration (unmodified) configuration ? It seems you have a rather old port collection (the latest version in ports is version 3.0.STABLE25) - however it is considered 'old version' regarding to squid homepage. If you cannot trace the problem, either try the stable 2.7 port or go for the new 3.1. I'm using version 2.7 because 3.1 was just recently marked as ready for production.

Maybe also list some pages you have problem with, I can try them with squid.


----------



## qwaven (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi hydra,

Sorry for the late reply. Turns out I must have modified the Squid config at some point. I managed to restore the default config and setup basic settings like which net is allowed to use Squid and the websites/e-mail seem to be working much better now. I will still probably look into upgrading my release however more just to be more current with patches...etc. 

Thanks for your help!


----------

